# HUGE Hive in Attic



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

It's beautiful...


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

judging how white the comb is I would guess a swarm from this year or a year old at worst...did you get it down ??


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like an easy cutout to me


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow...

(que: 'it's full of stars' moment)


----------



## Justin3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Got it down pretty easy. The honey combs were so heavy the just broke to pieces. There was not exaggerating, 50-80 lbs of honey. I had to divide the comb between 2 42 gallon heavy duty garbage bags, and it was so heavy I could barely carry it out of the attic


----------



## applefan (Feb 20, 2011)

That's scary. What would you do with it once you got it down?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for posting the pic!!!


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! That's very cool to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's how I got it down!

The problem: No attic access except for gable vent on other side of the house.

What I did: Took two buckets with vented lids. Removed outer honeycomb. (first frame) Took center brood combs and ripped down put some of the brood in bucket and took the rest of the brood comb and shook it in the buckets. Once I got as many beest as I could I closed them up. Then i got two huge 42 gallon extra thick trash bags and dropped the rest of the honey comb in the. I could barely lift them and walk them across the attic. 

Luckily, I got a nice strong hive out of the deal and a ton of honey to feed to my bees!


----------



## applefan (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW. How would you get them to start in a normal hive though? Did you put the old honeycomb on the bottom? Is that farmhouse in use? It seems like it would be terrifying.


----------

